# MES 40 Lowest smoke temp



## bryantom (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey guys just wondering what is the lowest temp that I can run my MES 40 at and still get smoke?  Also if there are any tricks to getting it to smoke at lower temps would be great to know.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 17, 2011)

180° or so

You can try using a couple small pieces of charcoal or maybe chunks

Tough to get good smoke in the MES at lower temps

TJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 18, 2011)

Todd's being modest.

His A-MAZE-N smoke generators work very well in the MES, for cold or hot smoking. 

It's almost impossible to get smoke with the factory chip box at low temps.


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Nov 18, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Todd's being modest.
> 
> His A-MAZE-N smoke generators work very well in the MES, for cold or hot smoking.
> 
> It's almost impossible to get smoke with the factory chip box at low temps.




X2


----------



## doerunner (Nov 18, 2011)

Depends on the wood (soaked, dry, type) ...... Try this:

Load your meat, regardless of amount, in MES.  Fill the wood tray with DRY WOOD chips/pellets of your choice. 

NOW TURN ON THE MES AND SET TEMP AT 230 deg.

This will bring the heating element on and keep it on as it tries to heat the unit.  This will ALSO IGNITE YOUR

WOOD!!!!!!!!!!  Then, if you like, you can experiment with adding soaked chips etc. an hour or so later.

When you have played with this you will find that a 200 degree setting will light the wood just fine when you


----------



## doerunner (Nov 18, 2011)

Got cut off.....

The 200 degree setting will always work to light the wood when the unit is first tuned on but

it may not ignite the wood on the next cycle!!!!!!!  You will have to experiment with this ....

ambient temps and MES load factors will vary the outcomes......

I have great success with the 30" model using 225 degrees as a minimum setting and

NOT USING SOAKED WOODS!!!!!

Remember, most smoke is absorbed within the first hour or so ..... just make sure it

lights to start with!!!!!!

Good Luck


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 18, 2011)

Bryantom said:


> Hey guys just wondering what is the lowest temp that I can run my MES 40 at and still get smoke?  Also if there are any tricks to getting it to smoke at lower temps would be great to know.




MES smokers & chip burners vary quite a bit from one to another.

The one that came with my MES 40 wouldn't even show a hint of smoke until it was over 190˚, and wouldn't smoke consistently until it was over 220˚.

The retro-fit replacement chip burner would start smoking at about 70˚ in the Winter, but wouldn't smoke consistently, because the MES is insulated so well that the element doesn't have to come on often enough to keep the chips smoking.

Solution:  Get an AMNS for cold & warm smoking, and a AMNPS for hot smoking, or if you want to save money, get an AMNPS to do all of your cold, warm, and hot smoking.  Problem solved.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 18, 2011)

What Bear said, get a AMNPS!


----------



## bryantom (Nov 18, 2011)

AMNPS is on my christmas wish list, guess i will have to wait until then to do some low smoking.   Thanks for the input guys


----------



## missed-em (Dec 18, 2011)

So I just got an MNPS for all my smoking needs - did I get the wrong one?  I have an MES40.


----------



## big casino (Dec 23, 2011)

I will take a bernzamatic torch to the bottom of the wood chip tray and get my sawdust smoking and smoldering and then load it into the MES


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 2, 2012)

Big Casino said:


> I will take a bernzamatic torch to the bottom of the wood chip tray and get my sawdust smoking and smoldering and then load it into the MES




Thats a good idea


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 2, 2012)

SmokinAl said:


> What Bear said, get a AMNPS!




I just got the AMNPS 2 days before New Years and was "AMAZED" how long it smoke on so few pellets. I think it's going to be one of the best buys I have made in a long long time.


----------



## eman (Jan 6, 2012)

another trick i learned , I have the older MES 40 and when i dump the chips i can take the chip loader out of the unit and light the chips w/ a torch .

just put the end of the torch in the hole where the chip loader would go.


----------

